# [Regular Season Game 39] Houston Rockets vs. New York Knicks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(23-15)/(13-21)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, January 10, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Wafer / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Duhon / Richardson / Chandler / Lee / Jeffries*


_*Preview*_


> No team has played more road games than the Houston Rockets, and after the start of their recent five-game trip, it looked like they couldn't wait to get back home.
> 
> Now they'll do so with some momentum.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## 99th Fish (Dec 23, 2008)

Rockets have put McGrady and Artest in the injury reserve this morning. That means they are going to miss at least xx games.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I see we have fired 4/19 from 3 land. I'm not watching the game. Are we missing open looks!? I know Mike Antoni teams never play D.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah the Rockets are gonna run away with this 
They are playing so much better. Thats despite the fact Skip & Brooks still arent shooting well.

Its gonna be hard finding minutes for Wafer when everyone is healthy.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

90 to 70 right now. With 5 to go its a win ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS is luther okay he isnt even getting garbage time now........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

YAY Luther is on.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Good to see Yao play under 30min. We could get plenty rest with only Lakers and Heat this week.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

hroz said:


> Yeah the Rockets are gonna run away with this
> They are playing so much better. Thats despite the fact Skip & Brooks still arent shooting well.
> 
> Its gonna be hard finding minutes for Wafer when everyone is healthy.


I have not had the chance to see him play much, he has been solid over the last few games.....is he legit? Does he play solid defense? What is is contract? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> I have not had the chance to see him play much, he has been solid over the last few games.....is he legit? Does he play solid defense? What is is contract? Sorry for all the questions.


He is legit he is having a breakout season in my opinion. He has stepped up with all the injuries we have had. He is 6'5 so he isnt short either. 
But yes his defense is suspect. We do trade offense for defense when he is on the court.
He has a contract expiring at the end of this season.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

^ Thanks....still nice and young at 23 so he should have a solid future if he gets in the right situation where he can get consistent minutes.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

When Yao went out, the undersized rockets dominated the undersized knicks. I'm kinda shocked that NY wasn't running all of the offense through Tim Thomas and Al Harrington. When they don't do that they have absolutely nothing at all.

Spaceman Spiff nailed it, nice to see Yao get alot of rest and the team win a laugher.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

As harsh as it sounds, Wafer is a selfish player. He's still good. But he looks for his own shot too much.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Good team effort without t-mac and artest.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> As harsh as it sounds, Wafer is a selfish player. He's still good. But he looks for his own shot too much.


FG%=0.460 & 3P%=0.435

If he can maintain that sort of % I am not too worried about it.
Plus someone who can create for themselves should not be admonished its a good quality to have its the reason we were knocked out of the playoffs last season we had nobody who could create apart from TMAC. The addition of Artest & Wafer I hope change our fortunes.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Don't get me wrong -- I love him. He looks like a cross between Stringer Bell from The Wire and Spike Lee in Do the Right Thing.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> As harsh as it sounds, Wafer is a selfish player. He's still good. But he looks for his own shot too much.


That's a good thing IMO. We need someone who can back up T-Mac and look for his own. Sounds like you're more comfortable with Luther Head.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Do you guys have Von's "Bird Rights"?


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

Carl Landry Block


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> Do you guys have Von's "Bird Rights"?


Nope. If we want to resign him, we'll have to use the MLE.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

There may be some teams that make an offer for him...if he keeps up his solid play....I know Toronto could use a good young 2 guard on the roster. Anthony Parker is not the future of that spot for us.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, Toronto is over the cap limit next year too, so basically we are in the same boat if we are talking about signing Wafer next year. I know we have the Ron Artest situation here also, but I think we have Bird right on him. So yeah, it's the MLE game. 

Raptors might want to hold on to Jamario Moon, and Anthony Parker also. So, yeah, I don't think you guys can get Von away from the Rockets.

I do see Von gets fat contract from young teams though.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah Sonics, Knicks, Bobcats etc all have lots of free contract space.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dean the Master said:


> Well, Toronto is over the cap limit next year too, so basically we are in the same boat if we are talking about signing Wafer next year. I know we have the Ron Artest situation here also, but I think we have Bird right on him. So yeah, it's the MLE game.
> 
> Raptors might want to hold on to Jamario Moon, and Anthony Parker also. So, yeah, I don't think you guys can get Von away from the Rockets.
> 
> I do see Von gets fat contract from young teams though.


Moon, Parker, Garbajosa, Solomon, and Voskuhl, are all up after this season....we should have a little space to bring in a player or two!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Actually not, Toronto's cap sits at $64,284,371 next season. That's assuming Raptors signs nobody in return. That means no Moon, Parker, Garbajosa, Solomon, and Voskuhl. So, out of those who do you want to bring back? After that you can get other team's free agents.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dean the Master said:


> Actually not, Toronto's cap sits at $64,284,371 next season. That's assuming Raptors signs nobody in return. That means no Moon, Parker, Garbajosa, Solomon, and Voskuhl. So, out of those who do you want to bring back? After that you can get other team's free agents.


Why would we have to bring any of the existing players back? 9 under contract for 2009/10 and a first round draft pick is 10..... We would be free to bring in whoever we want. Parker is the only player in that group that we would need.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> That's a good thing IMO. We need someone who can back up T-Mac and look for his own. Sounds like you're more comfortable with Luther Head.


It's not exactly a good thing. He passed up two good opportunities to feed Yao and one other potentially good pass.

Btw, Luther is selfish too.


----------

